# ISO Women's hunting waders



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

Looking for some good duck hunting chest waders for my wife. Need a size women's 8 or possibly 9. and insulated. let me know what you have. thanks! 2512889002


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

http://www.sportsmanswarehouse.com/...ail/Hunting-Waders/prod999901368735/cat126993


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

those still are men's sizes. and a mens size seven is till just a bit too big to even wear with wool socks


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Here's a size 8 in 5mm Advantage Wetlands camo. 1000 gram insulation in the boots too. You won't beat this price.
$49.88
http://www.cabelas.com/product/Cabelas-Womens-Ultimate-Hunting-Waders-with-Armor-Flex8482/749462.uts?Ntk=AllProducts&searchPath=%2Fcatalog%2Fsearch%2F%3FN%3D%26No%3D20%26Ntk%3DAllProducts%26Ntt%3Dwomens%2Bwader%26Ntx%3Dmode%252Bmatchallpartial%26WTz_l%3DHeader%253BSearch-All%2BProducts%26WTz_st%3D%26WTz_stype%3DSP%26form_state%3DsearchForm%26recordsPerPage%3D20%26search%3Dwomens%2Bwader%26searchTypeByFilter%3DAllProducts%26x%3D0%26y%3D0&Ntt=womens+wader&WTz_l=Header%3BSearch-All+Products

Think I'll order a pair for my wife.


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

dang fowl mouth you are a lifesaver! she just didn't want me to spend $100 plus for her for waders. those waders are probably nicer than mine for alot cheaper. thanks a lot!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Jmgardner said:


> dang fowl mouth you are a lifesaver! she just didn't want me to spend $100 plus for her for waders. those waders are probably nicer than mine for alot cheaper. thanks a lot!


 No problem......I just ordered a pair of these for my daughter today. It's a sweet deal, and the reviews for them are all positive from the ladies. And we all know how picky they can be....


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

you got that right! thanks again for the help!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I ordered the waders from Cabelas, got the e mail confirmation number, got the order processing e mail, then today get another e mail that said discontinued-canceled order. They must have shi++y inventory management or something. If they didn't have the product in stock, it should have showed that immediately when ordering. Ugghhh frustrating! I talked with customer service and let them know they are still advertising them on their website.:x


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

i got the exact same thing. i wasn't very happy. I'm trying to get my wife into hunting but having a hard time talking her into paying full price for waders. these were life savers i thought. guess i was wrong.


----------



## HuntinFoolUtah (Jan 11, 2013)

Are you still looking for some?


----------



## WasatchOutdoors (Sep 26, 2007)

If he's not, I might be. What do you have HuntinFool?


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

no I'm not hunting fool. ended up just buying some from sportsman's warehouse because they got in some winchester brand waders in women's sizes. all you wasatch


----------



## A.Oakley28 (Jun 25, 2013)

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Cabe...omens+waders&WTz_l=Header;Search-All+Products

I bought these this year, and they've been really nice for the hotter hunts. A little expensive, but they will last a long time and fit my womanly curves much better than the guy's ones  Good luck!


----------



## HuntinFoolUtah (Jan 11, 2013)

I have a pair of old hodgman chest waders. They are bootless and just green, but they don't have any leaks.


----------

